# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Top Five Captain America/Wolverine Fights & More Top Five Lists

## CBR News

CSBG has a library of top five countdowns, including the top five fights between Marve; Comics heroes Captain America and Wolverine!



_Full article here._

----------

